# NORCAR 2016 schedule :)



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

With our current schedule ending in a few weeks we've been looking at what we could do to get more points races in and adding some fun to the other races. Here's what we have come up with...

We will be having :

More points races and drops
"Cash Days" once a month (earn NORCAR bucks to put toward entry fees)
More "Big races"/Trophy races
Oval racing once a month

**Start time is going back to 1pm and doors will open at 9am for Saturday racing**
** Sunday races stay at noon start time and doors will open at 9am**

Oval racing : best 6 out of 8 race days count toward points (If you have more then 2 drops, you will not qualify for an award)
Road racing : best 10 out of 14 race days count toward points (If you have more then 4 drops, you will not qualify for an award)

March
5 - road cash day
12 - oval points
19 - road points
25/26 - tri-series race #3/ road points (Friday practice from noon to 10pm)

April
2 - CLOSED FOR CARPET INSTALL
9 - road points
16 - oval points
23 - road points
29/30 - Grand Finale

May
7 - road cash day
15 - road points **** Date change from Saturday to Sunday!!****
21 - oval points
28 - road points

June
4 - road cash
11 - road points
18 - road points
25 - oval points

July
2 - oval practice 
8/9 - Firecracker Classic
10 - oval points
16 - road cash day
23 - road points
29/30/31 - Summer Slam

August
6 - road cash day
13 - road points 
20 - oval points
27 - road points

September
3 - road cash day
10 - oval points
17 - road points
23/24/25 - Vegas Warmups

October
1 - road cash day
7/8 - Pemberton oval
9 - oval points
15 - road points
21/22/23 - HC
29 - road points

CLASSES RUN FOR POINTS AND CASH DAYS:
Traxxas (Sponsored by Strongsville Hobby)
VTA
USGT
F1
WGTR
1/12 Spec
17.5 TC
17.5 1/12

NORCAR Cash Days:
What we will be doing is awarding "NORCAR Bucks" for 1-3 in the "A" mains and 1 in the "B" mains and lower.
You'll be able to collect them and then turn them in for entry fees.

Payout for "A" mains:
1st - $7.00
2nd - $6.00
3rd - $5.00

Payout for "B" mains and lower:
1st - $5.00

I'm sure we will be editing a few dates and We also may be shutting down a week or so to install new carpet


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like another exciting series!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

the vegas warm up race...that date is when the Nashville usvta nats is...just a heads up


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I updated the first post with more info


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

What is the Traxxas class?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> What is the Traxxas class?


A beginner class using the Traxxas LaTrax rally car as the spec car. Around $100 RTR including radio, NiMH battery, wall wart charger. We even have one to rent for $20 for the day.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> A beginner class using the Traxxas LaTrax rally car as the spec car. Around $100 RTR including radio, NiMH battery, wall wart charger. We even have one to rent for $20 for the day.


Are they very slidey, or stuck to the track?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Are they very slidey, or stuck to the track?


Nate has played with the setup a little bit. They stick pretty good.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> They stick pretty good.


Bummer..


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This Saturday is our first NORCAR cash day.

Many people have asked about it, so in a quick recap:

"NORCAR Cash" will be given out to top 3 in the "A" main
1st in lower mains will receive "NORCAR Cash" also.

It will break down like this:

"A"
1- $7.00
2- $6.00
3- $5.00

"B" and lower
1- $5.00

The NORCAR Cash then can be turned in to put toward entries.

Say your entries for the day are 25.00 and you have 13.00 in NORCAR Cash you only pay 12.00 out of pocket to run


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Lessen said:


> Bummer..


They can be adjusted to be a handful if you want.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

old_dude said:


> They can be adjusted to be a handful if you want.


 that would be fun.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

It really wasn't out of the box.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Please remember we are going back to 1pm start times!
Doors will open at 9am!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Please remember we are going back to 1pm start times!
> Doors will open at 9am!


Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

The season is underway, where is the activity on this thread. No one is as excited as I am being the first to have Chuck in my pocket?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ic-racer said:


> The season is underway, where is the activity on this thread. No one is as excited as I am being the first to have Chuck in my pocket?


I have 2 Chucks, 2 Steves, and 1 Wayne in my pants.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks for all that came out to our first "NORCAR Bucks" race!

This weekend we go back to oval racing.

The layout we ran last weekend will go back down with a few small tweaks 

If you're looking to practice for the Tri-Series race at the end of the month that layout will be down the week before the race!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Keep your eyes and ears open, we may have to close down in April the first and/or 2 weekend. New carpet is coming and we'll need some time to get it installed!!

I'll keep everyone posted here, on FB, and at the track as we know more.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Closed april 2nd!!!*

We are going to be closed April 2nd for carpet install!

Keep an eye on this thread, Facebook, or the website for updates!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Are there currently any novice running on road days? I've been thinking about bringing the kids out to drive a bit.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Are there currently any novice running on road days? I've been thinking about bringing the kids out to drive a bit.


We have been running a Traxxas class for the kids now.
It's a La Trax TC based 1/16 kit. RTR for about 100.00


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I see. 

I think maybe some open practice Laps would be sufficient then. Thanks.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Updates!*

New rug is down and driver's stand has been raised, added steps, and hand rails!

We will have open practice this Friday from 4pm till 9 or 10pm 
Free of charge!!

Club race Saturday, doors open 9am and racing 1pm... BE THERE!!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

sg1 said:


> New rug is down and driver's stand has been raised, added steps, and hand rails!
> 
> We will have open practice this Friday from 4pm till 9 or 10pm
> Free of charge!!
> ...


Great debut of improved Gate. Smoother rug and greater visibility. I had a blast yesterday.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Great debut of improved Gate. Smoother rug and greater visibility. I had a blast yesterday.


Agreed. New carpet is fantastic, even grip across the width and and little penalty for going off line. Nice not having the car sail into the outer boards. That and the driver stand certainly made it easier to get around the track cleanly. For anyone on the fence about giving carpet RC a try, the new rug will make things much more forgiving.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Schedule and dates for the finale?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> Schedule and dates for the finale?


Looking at a 1 day race the 30th, might as well have some practice the 29th in the eve


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Good to see everyone last weekend.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Date change!!!*

The May 14th race is being moved to May 15th!

A Sunday race, doors open 9am and racing at noon!!

Spread the word...


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Are there any WGT rubber tire sets at the hobbyshop?

What kind of prices on them?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Are there any WGT rubber tire sets at the hobbyshop?
> 
> What kind of prices on them?


There are pre-mounts and unmounted.

I don't remember pricing 
I think it was approx. 50 for unmounted and a few bucks more for mounted.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

sg1 said:


> There are pre-mounts and unmounted.
> 
> I don't remember pricing
> I think it was approx. 50 for unmounted and a few bucks more for mounted.


Thanks Wayne!

Just need set-up tips for running rubber instead of foams on the wgt.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Thanks Wayne!
> 
> Just need set-up tips for running rubber instead of foams on the wgt.


Biggest item is lowering the car. If you have a CRC they have a set of pod plates that do the job or you can just add 2-3mm spacers under the plates. Same amount of lowering id needed on the front. What I run is .45mm to .5mm front springs x 8mm lg. (CRC) with 2 deg. of camber and maximum caster. The rear is also soft on the roll with CRC whites at the inboard position and 35 k in the tubes. Gearing for the current track was 120/52 with the Team Scream short stack and a strong 3 line rotor. That is a good starting point.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

old_dude said:


> Biggest item is lowering the car. If you have a CRC they have a set of pod plates that do the job or you can just add 2-3mm spacers under the plates. Same amount of lowering id needed on the front. What I run is .45mm to .5mm front springs x 8mm lg. (CRC) with 2 deg. of camber and maximum caster. The rear is also soft on the roll with CRC whites at the inboard position and 35 k in the tubes. Gearing for the current track was 120/52 with the Team Scream short stack and a strong 3 line rotor. That is a good starting point.


Thanks for the info! I will be running the crc se version with a team scream motor wayne cooked up for me.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This Friday there will be a practice session from 4pm till 10pm!

Saturday, 9am doors open and racing at 1pm.... NORCAR Cash Day!!!


----------



## larry f sr (Feb 7, 2010)

*information request*

what tires are you running in 17.5 12th scale at the Gate


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

larry f sr said:


> what tires are you running in 17.5 12th scale at the Gate


I jumped on the Jaco bandwagon and been using green rears and black fronts.

Guys running BSR or CRC tires have been running green or graylow rears with black or chrome fronts.
The blue rears seem to push a bit more as the race goes on.


----------



## larry f sr (Feb 7, 2010)

*tires*

thanks for the info


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Please don't forget, we are closed this Saturday the 14th and will be running Sunday the 15th!!

Doors open 9am and racing at noon!


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

TRF419

Camber 1 deg
Toe = One out in front, 2.5 in for rear
Droop= wheels off the ground at 7mm (is that too much?)
Springs = soft 
Oil = Tamiya yellow which is like 35
Rollbars = soft 
Jaco blue = New set, compound on inner 1/2 only
Front spool
Rear diff = Tamiya clear which is like 50

Does anything above seem out of place. I was having to drive like a granny in the corners for fear of traction rolling in the 17.5 TC race. Maybe more runs needed on the tires or no traction compound or less droop? Any suggestions from the TC crowd?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

ic-racer said:


> TRF419
> 
> Camber 1 deg
> Toe = One out in front, 2.5 in for rear
> ...


You may need to dial any aggressiveness out of the car until it stops flipping and then start adding it back once the car isn't flipping off the track. Your settings don't seem too off what I'd be trying if my car was not working. Granted I'm not very fast but my cars don't do dumb stuff on the track that isn't directly related to my inputs with the radio. Try even less camber. Long camber links may make the car react slower which might lessen the propensity to flip. It is hard to see but is your car going through its suspension travel quickly and flipping when the shock runs out of travel? No ideal what shock pistons you run but maybe start going heavier on the damping little by little to get more more control of the rate of chassis roll. Do you know the spring rate on a Tamiya soft or how it compares to say a Yokomo blue or Xray 2.5? Where are your roll centers? Low, mid, high? Camber links parallel to arms? Running a lightweight body can help a little. Go to Petit RC and see if Marc Reinhard has any carpet setups posted. Might give some insight into what has worked for him. Unfortunately, not a lot of people run the 419 on carpet so it is a bit tougher to data mine setup sheets and draw any real conclusions on what tends to work on your car.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

ic-racer said:


> TRF419
> 
> Camber 1 deg
> Toe = One out in front, 2.5 in for rear
> ...


One thing I forgot and this is the first thing I would do. Glue your sidewalls. It is hokey but it works.


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

Yea, set-up doesn't seem crazy but I don't know how Tamiya's feel. 35w oil may be too light, you'll get faster weight transfer like that.

Droop could be played with depending on your ride height. My base-line is 1.5mm over ride height F and R. 

Take a look at your diff positions. If they are set to the low position you can try raising them to take side grip away. I don't know the baseline mechanics of that chassis' roll centers so it may or may not work. Dropping the diffs on an Xray usually has negative results on carpet, gives too much grip.

Where in the corner does it want to traction roll? (Entry-Mid-Exit)


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Back to onroad racing this Saturday!

Be there to see Nate Wagner run F1.....


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll look in to those things.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

A lot of fun at the track today. Seems like every class was very competitive, and fast. Overall quality of driving seems to be getting better across the board. Thanks to the NORCAR crew and all the others that make this all possible. Also, thanks to all who came out including those who drove from out of state. Was great to see some people I haven't seen for awhile even if they did kick my ass in TC.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

More racing this weekend!
Current layout will be down for 3 more race days, then 3 weekends of oval.
It is a "Cash Day" race!


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chuck,
My NORCAR BUCKS featuring your likeness has been put on display on my fridge for all to see. Don't you feel honored?
Mark Heitger


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Who is selling the F1 in the case at the hobbyshop?

Can someone fill me in on the details via pm.

Thanks


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

ic-racer said:


> TRF419
> 
> Camber 1 deg
> Toe = One out in front, 2.5 in for rear
> ...


Definitely do what Chaz mentioned about gluing sidewalls. Hokey as all hell, but it works. As far as what's listed, I'm second what Nate said about droop. I don't know the car either but 7mm seems a bit much. Back when I used to do this as a beginner I tended to like the higher droop settings because the car felt responsive at every point in the turn, but I was basicaly making my turns far too long like I was driving a real car. These things have so much grip for their weight, the advantage is to use it and get the car to it's limit as quickly as possible. Excessive droop settings essentially allow the inner suspension to literally push the car over. You want it to dig, but keep the inside down when doing so.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Lessen said:


> 7mm seems a bit much.


Thanks for the input. Hope to come out tomorrow.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This Saturday is the last chance to put laps in on this layout before we switch over to 3 weeks of oval racing!

Be there to enjoy the soft sounds of Charles Mackin yelling in the pits....


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Wayne. Clean out your pm box.

Had a follow up question for you and it says its full.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Racing this Saturday!

NORCAR Cash Day and the possible layout for the Summer Slam 

Doors open 9am and racing at 1pm!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Points race this Saturday!!!

Last weekend to practice before the Summer Slam!

Good news... We will be having a practice day added this Sunday from 9am till 4pm, come out and see Chuck Mackin!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This Saturday is a NORCAR Cash Day race!
The current layout will be down 2 more weeks 
Ice, dots, and ring of death!!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Monday night at 7 signup opens for the Halloween Classic. Don't be late, last years race sold out in 90 minutes.


----------



## erikras (Aug 22, 2016)

I getting back into R/C racing after a 15 year break. I just ordered an Xray T4 2016 and plan to compete in the USGT class.

Couple of questions:

Anyone have any recommended starting points for suspension setup?
Recommended front diff setup? Spool or diff?
Recommended oil weight for rear diff?
Recommended starting point gear ratio for road course and 21.5t motor? I'll probably be running 64 pitch.
I picked up a TSR 5000mAh 65C 2S pack at the track this past weekend. The Prodigy 680 charger I ordered only goes up to 8A. Am I doing myself a disservice? Should I look for a charger with a higher charge rate? I'm new to LiPo and not sure what effect lower charging rates have on performance.


Hope to see you guys September 3.

Thank you!

Erik Rasmussen


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Guys, I plan to get back into racing at your track for the winter season, can you give recommendations for 12th scale spec car. Don't need anything high end, just a solid car that I can get started with. I'm leaning towards CRC or Team Associated.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigron said:


> Guys, I plan to get back into racing at your track for the winter season, can you give recommendations for 12th scale spec car. Don't need anything high end, just a solid car that I can get started with. I'm leaning towards CRC or Team Associated.


An older CRC will work just fine and we have parts at the track


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the quick response, I have a older CRC. The next date you guys are open, I will come out and purchase the parts needed to get started, also will purchase a membership. Thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigron said:


> Thanks for the quick response, I have a older CRC. The next date you guys are open, I will come out and purchase the parts needed to get started, also will purchase a membership. Thanks


We will be there this Saturday


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey Guys, I I need recommendations for 12 scale spec, thanks for all your help yesterday Sg1. 
Esc recommendations?
Regulator for my 2s Novak edge esc?
Power supply basic will do.
Can I use team associated body post?
Thanks in advance


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigron said:


> Hey Guys, I I need recommendations for 12 scale spec, thanks for all your help yesterday Sg1.
> Esc recommendations?
> Regulator for my 2s Novak edge esc?
> Power supply basic will do.
> ...


There are some cheaper 1s ESC avaialable out there, I have a few of those on their way 
I also have a hobbywing booster coming, you could still use your Edge if you wanted to.
Ebay has great deals on power supplies:
12V RC Power Supply 75A 900 Watts for Powerlab 6 8 Icharger 4010 406 308 | eBay
Associated body posts work great, if you need different length ones we have some CRC at the track.


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Okay, that works great, I will just purchase everything from you. Check eBay for power supply. Thanks for the help.


----------



## erikras (Aug 22, 2016)

I picked up a lightly used CRC XTI-WC to run 1/12 Spec. I have ZERO experience with pan cars. What are some good starting points for the chassis setup?

-Dampening tube lube?
-Rear shock oil?
-Front camber?
-Front caster?
-Front toe?

Any other tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

erikras said:


> I picked up a lightly used CRC XTI-WC to run 1/12 Spec. I have ZERO experience with pan cars. What are some good starting points for the chassis setup?
> 
> -Dampening tube lube?
> -Rear shock oil?
> ...


With 17.5 changing to spec tires here's what I've been doing to get mt car to work with them:

5k to 7k dampening in tubes
40wt center shock oil, red center spring
1/2* camber
5* castor blocks
1/2* total toe out
glue front side walls
Only apply traction for 3 or 4 minutes then wipe off and let sit 3 or 4 minutes
Full traction rears, inside fronts up to purple stripe.


----------



## erikras (Aug 22, 2016)

sg1 said:


> With 17.5 changing to spec tires here's what I've been doing to get mt car to work with them:
> 
> 5k to 7k dampening in tubes
> 40wt center shock oil, red center spring
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## erikras (Aug 22, 2016)

Stupid question, but I just spent a half hour Googling it and couldn't find a definitive answer....

Running a Kimbrough 78t 64p spur for the 1/12 Spec Class on a XTI-WC, am I going to need 3/32 or 1/8 diff balls?

Thanks!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

All right... The current points series for oval and onroad are done!

We'll get the final points tabulated and awards ordered.

I'll have a new thread started with the next point series 

The website is still down, so watch here and on FB for updates and or changes till the website gets up and going again.


----------

